# Ontario Golden Retriever Meetup June 17th 2017



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Might get prizes for event. find out in couple days.


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome time.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like you all had an amazing time....great photos!!!!   ...wish we lived closer....


----------



## Pathfinder (Apr 5, 2014)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Looks like you all had an amazing time....great photos!!!!   ...wish we lived closer....




Rens Pet Depot will be donating prizes and swag bag for July. Cant wait.


----------

